# why is my frog looking like its choking



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

had these little things for almost a week, sat watching them and one keeps opening his mouth and closing it..... nothing coming out no food no croak 

im feeded pin head crix and there over 2 years old so fully grown and miles bigger then the food... 

most of them like digging in the eco earth but this one and his mate like it up high between the poly background and the mesh they sit up there face to face every day 

am i been paranoid or could there be something wrong?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

He/she is just shedding! Nothing to worry about....unless you are a first time keeper, it scared the heck out of me the first time i saw one of my Whites tree frogs doing it when i first had them over a year a go!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like he's shedding his waxy skin mate.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> He/she is just shedding! Nothing to worry about....unless you are a first time keeper, it scared the heck out of me the first time i saw one of my Whites tree frogs doing it when i first had them over a year a go!


bloody hell man that was scary i thought god have i chocked it :blush:

never seen a frog shed, seen cham and cresties shed thats cool even got a crestie foot once


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Sounds like he's shedding his waxy skin mate.


cheers mate, was a little worried there


----------

